# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  سریال دلفی پریسم 2009

## danesh1351

با سلام خدمت دوستان
دلفی پریسم 2009 رو نصب کردم . بعد از اجرا و موقع ایجاد پروژه جدید  .  فرم لایسنس باز میشه .
اگه کسی سریال اونو داره لطف کنه ممنون میشم .
در ضمن : آقای فروشنده : اگه این مطلب رو میخونی که مطمئنم میخونی . بدون این کار درستی نیست که برنامه بدون لایسنس بفروشی . نوش جانت .....

----------

